# Spooled by what?



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I was trolling a medium ballyhoo about 2 miles off Navarre Beach last Saturday and got got absolutely SMOKED by a unknown monster. I use dual Okuma Avenger 90's and the reel that got spooled had over 400yds of 20lb mono on it. The fish went the same blistering speed from take to the end of my line. I'm leaning away from a shark or big king, because they seem to slow down and stop for a little after a few hundred yards to recover, but this guy never stopped. I could not turn this fish...it was like I caught a powerboat Think it was a flipper or something else?? Anyone else ever had this similar experience? If you can't tell, its bothering me. I never lose fish!!! haha

Jake


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll never know now!


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you sure there weren't any boats nearby? That has happend to me a few times...even once when fishing from a pier. Maybe the Navy had some subs down in the area


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatz the beauty of our area. If you don't get to at least lay eyes on it, itz another UFO story {Unidentified Fishy Object}.
:blink::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang that's crazy. I'm sure we could speculate all day. I heard a guy hooked a 600 lb tiger sharks off Ft Pickens a few years ago. There's so much crazy stuff out there. I bet a decent blackfin tuna could do that if you're using under 20 lbs of drag.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely not a boat...don't remember ever seeing a boat off Navarre Beach.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Wilbur said:


> Dang that's crazy. I'm sure we could speculate all day. I heard a guy hooked a 600 lb tiger sharks off Ft Pickens a few years ago. There's so much crazy stuff out there. I bet a decent blackfin tuna could do that if you're using under 20 lbs of drag.


I was thinking a big blackfin too. But it was still tearing line and gaining speed after I locked it down and tightened up to the point of breaking. Love Ande line, takes a lot to break it.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I hate the feeling of not knowing what just owned you and your gear. could've been a sail that didn't jump or a big blackfin.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was a pier rat in the mid-1080s and I saw some BIG fish off Navarre pier back in the day. There was a yellowfin tuna that was hanging around the pier for a couple of days. There was one day when a school of ~ 60 lb Amberjack were cruising up and down the pillings on the pier. That's why I loved pier fishing. You never knew what might show up.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

also could of been a big ass jack crevelle! they have been around lately


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with Barton. A 30-40 lb jack will do that. Not a thing you can do about it.


----------



## c_hicksiv (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a big jack do that before to me as well. When I finally landed him he was around 110 lbs or so. But he did the same exact thing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me say this, fish have tails and they do rome around searching for bait. That being said there have been monster fish caught in close many times, including big Wahoos and that would be my guess or a big king.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

on July 4th about year 2000

a big big marlin was seen from the Beach @ Johnson Beach

about 25-30 people gathered around and watched it 

I didn't see it , but read about it in the PNJ


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Seeking revenge in the morning! Re-spooled with 30lb backcountry on the dual 90's and bringing some Williamsons ballyhoo rigs. Watch it be a supersized remora


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Seeking revenge in the morning! Re-spooled with 30lb backcountry on the dual 90's and bringing some Williamsons ballyhoo rigs. Watch it be a supersized remora


Where u puttin in at??


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Where u puttin in at??


Navarre Beach parking lot, east of the pier. Getting off work at 4, so after the drive, I should arrive about 5:30 or so. Hopefully the surf holds up.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Sailfish!? Like the one I saw that day.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

FishJunky said:


> Sailfish!? Like the one I saw that day.


Might have been. It happened in almost the exact spot you seen the fish...maybe its territorial?

On a side note...I nearly got spooled again this weekend, but on my smaller spinning rig(Avenger 50/Tiger Lite) by a 20" little tunny. I eventually won the battle, but if I didn't palm the bale, it would have taken $21 in fresh 20# PP:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not even a big sail should spool you with 400yds of line. I agree with lobsterman, big pelagic fish have no boundaries and you never know what's lurking past that 2nd bar.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

You need to fish with a winch like i do!


----------



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

could have been a decent size hammerhead i've seen a couple of big ones spool locked down 130lb class tackle causing the drag to start smoking in a matter of a few minutes on the first run and not slow down at all. they are strong and fast. just my guess though.


----------

